# Who wants to adopt a ferret?



## Richard87 (Oct 4, 2015)

Unfortunately China has made it impossible for me to take my ferret with me out of China. So I want to find a good home for my ferret. I hope someone is interested in this. She is 15 months old and I have everything you will need to have a ferret: Cage, travel cage, blankets for in her cage, water and food bowl, food, etc etc.

Please let me know if you are interested or want to have more information.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Richard, you do not say where in China you are located.


----------



## Richard87 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Eric, I live in Suqian, Jiangsu province. Depending on where you live I can send the ferret by airplane or i'll bring her myself. Please let me know where you live.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Richard87 said:


> Hi Eric, I live in Suqian, Jiangsu province. Depending on where you live I can send the ferret by airplane or i'll bring her myself. Please let me know where you live.


I would love to have this pet but my wife would kill me, I have two dogs and mountain walk with them each day. I live in Chongqing Sichuan province. Strangely enough I was working in Jiangsu province until a week ago for the last 9 months and have just driven the 1534km home only a week ago.

If you cannot find a suitable owner I will take the little fella and find a decent home for him/her.

Failing this I know a pet shop owner in Hai'an Jiangsu province, where I have purchased my last two dogs and a very switched on person who, I am sure, will find an owner for you. Let me know if this is an option and I will put you in contact with her, but she does not speak English so translation will be required. Many times she cut my dogs hair and often had such pets on the premises.


----------



## Richard87 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Eric, that is a big shame that you left Jiangsu recently and that your wife would kill you haha because ferrets are amazing animals and super sweet, all in all great pets. If you know anyone who wants to adopt my ferret that would be great. If I'm not able to find a good home for her then I send her back to where she came from in Guangzhou. The guy sells ferrets and he is good for the animals. Just hope I can find a home for her who can take good care of my little ferret.

Thanks anyways for your reply.


----------

